# No one believes me...



## TBR (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm in highschool. I go in late sometimes because I'm in so much pain from my stomach. I also have missed a few days, but I try to go even if I'm in extreme pain. When I ask to go to the bathroom usually they say yes the first time, but I'm not aloud to go more than once. I'm in such extreme pain some days I have to just put my head down. When I try to explain to people how much pain I'm in, no one believes me. People just think I'm making excuses for why im late or why I didn't come to school, or even why I am just not focused. I just can't stand going there. The class periods are 80 minutes long and for many of you I can imagine understand that sitting and not being able to move for that long is torture. I end up feeling guilty for missing any school even though Im feeling so horrible. Should I feel guilty for not being there?


----------



## Annon2014 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi,

I have the exact same issue, I also have social anxiety and being around people when I'm not well is hell. My advice for you is to do what I did. Go to the doctors and make sure that they write you a note or contact the school. I have approximately missed two and half months of school because my symptoms got that bad that I did not dare leave my house. And it is an absolute no for using public bathrooms. It is not your fault that you are not well, most of people think that I miss school on purpose or that I'm just lazy. I tend to try and sleep a lot because being in constant pain is just really tiring. Maybe take some work home? I did. Or maybe get your parent to contact the head teacher? I'm dreading college if it makes you any better or just thinking about my future in general. Hope that you get something sorted.


----------



## paige_eloise (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm at Law School and i really struggle on days where I have D attacks. I have D, I then walk to school, I sit down in my class and I panic for the whole 2-3 hours. It's only really acceptable to go to the bathroom once, any more and it looks weird.

Talk to your teachers, I talked to my professors and they understood why I'm often a no-show for morning classes (mornings are the worst for me)

For me, the anxiety and panic are worse than the D itself. The moment I don't have immediate access to a bathroom I panic.

But go to the Doctor, and ask them to write you something for your school.

Once your teachers and the faculty understand, they'll be far more willing to help and will be empathetic to your situation.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

To all high school students in the U.S.,

We have a chronic medical condition. Your school is required, according to the American's with Disabilities Act (ADA) to make accommodations for you just like they do for kids who are in a wheelchair or have cancer or any other long term medical condition. Get a note and literature from your doctor that explains IBS and request accommodations. Then go to your school administrators and request a 504 Accommodations meeting. Teachers, your parent(s), you, and an administrator will all sit together and review your medical needs and how they can help you. Reasonable accommodations would be using the restroom as frequently as needed, sitting near a door so you can leave quickly and frequently, allowing late work and more time, and excusing absences with a note from your parent without academic penalty.

I am a high school administrator and have helped many students with 504 plans for diabetes, anxiety, cerebral palsy, brain tumor, arthritis, etc. teachers want to help and they will if you help them understand your needs. You don't need to be any more embarrassed than the student with a brain tumor or diabetes. Asking for help and having all of your teachers support you might help your IBS!

You can also ask for 504 plans at university and at jobs, but they can be more strict in these situations. Take care of yourself and know that people want to help.


----------

